# Nutriment Puppy?



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi
Does anyone feed this? I'm still looking into what I'm going to be eventually feeding Teddy, this looks good.

Anyone have any experience feeding with this?

Thanks:daisy:



x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say this is probably the best puppy food on the market. Great product from a reliable and honest small company.
The adult varieties are perfectly suitable to feed to a puppy as well, so don't be limited to just the puppy variety.
I love the fact it has tripe included (great for digestive health) and salmon and coconut oil, it really doesn't need anything adding. Much lower veg content than other raw completes too.
I also think it is great value for money, at only £4 for 1.4kg if you buy the big chubbs.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I think Nutriment is great I just feed the adult one to my puppy as I have 5 adult chis that are eating it as well


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou  I'm thinking I might try Teddy on this and see what he thinks

x


----------

